
Show HN: Building Grove, interactive biofeedback trees you breathe into - conesus
http://www.ofbrooklyn.com/2017/03/31/building-grove-burning-man-art-installation-2016/
======
conesus
Hey HN - a couple years ago we built Pulse & Bloom and that got some good
discussion going on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8285228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8285228)

I wanted to share my experience building a large scale art installation,
showing what went right and what went wrong. It's always helpful to have a
nice bog document written by somebody who's done it before.

~~~
llamataboot
Love these write ups and loved the piece -- thanks!

